# Dr Anna's House & Medical Surgery, Germany - August 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr Anna's is the house and medical surgery of Dr Klaus Kraft - a specialist in the field of Urology. There's no reference to a Dr Anna working there - only Dr Kraft and his wife. 

The lower two floors were occupied with surgical equipment and medical records, along with a library, storage room and waiting area. The upper floors were the living area, and it's clear the couple led a luxurious lifestyle. Dr Kraft died aged 78 in 1988, and it is indicated his wife leased the surgery to another Doctor, presumably after her husbands death.

We visited here early on in our Germany leg of the trip, and with the weather glum and several fails already under our belt this little time capsule was definitely a morale-booster. We spent several hours here, and i thoroughly enjoyed it. Such a diverse contrast between the surgical floors and that of the living floors, but it really was a lovely house. 





















































As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks really good, that piano's one of the top quality makes.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome place! Well shot!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 18, 2016)

dauntless - UE;330975 that piano's a top quality make.[/QUOTE said:


> Very nicely done. The piano is good, but not as good as the ones made by the father in that period. As one can see from quote (taken from History of Steinway, but also same as Wiki quote) given below, the pictured instrument is made by his eldest son Theodor
> 
> "Heinrich Engelhard Steinweg first made pianos in the 1820s from his house in Seesen, Germany.[32] He made pianos under the Steinweg brand until he emigrated from Germany to America in 1850 with his wife and eight of his nine children.[33] The eldest son, C.F. Theodor Steinweg, remained in Germany, and continued making the Steinweg brand of pianos, partnering with Friedrich Grotrian, a piano dealer, from 1856 to 1865."


----------



## skankypants (Aug 18, 2016)

Super stuff


----------



## mookster (Aug 18, 2016)

Still looks like an alright explore despite the hammering it's taken over the last couple of years, such a shame the main bedroom got filled with awful graffiti.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2016)

Seen this on various german urbex websites, apparently the son lives in Berlin and he's not interested in this house. I've seen this house on the outside and its a beautiful, I do know the location as well. The house just needs some attention.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 19, 2016)

Proper good pix there mate...


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2016)

I enjoyed that Squid, the typewriter looks a bit knackered, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Aug 19, 2016)

Your the king of locations bud - but that dolls head in the jar freaked me out lol
wonderful as always


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 19, 2016)

Wonderful shots, thoroughly enjoyed this post. The dolls head is scary, but i love it!


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 22, 2016)

I always love to see pics of this place, really well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 22, 2016)

Amazing set there mate! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Aug 25, 2016)

Superb! I love how there is still a document in the typewriter.


----------

